# Lets Debate



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 12, 2009)

Should there be a furcon in New York?
Well I say yes because I live in NY and the economy is bad already and air fair is ridiculous.
So, do you think a furry convention should be in NYC?


----------



## Aden (Mar 12, 2009)

Hell no. I pity anyone walking around in that city while wearing a tail.

Just make the drive to FA:U, or even AC if you can make it that far.


----------



## Shino (Mar 12, 2009)

If you're in LI, FurFright isn't too far away. Besides aren't they having I-CON in NY this year?


----------



## RailRide (Mar 12, 2009)

I don't see it happening, even as a lifelong New Yorker--this town is too expensive for a con catering to this subculture--too many near-broke teenagers/young adults (even in a good economy) for what a con would have to charge just to cover its expenses here.

Case in point: FA:United is (apparently) planning a cut-rate event in place of a regular con this year, despite seemingly getting a good deal in Newark last year.

---PCJ


----------



## TamaraRose (Mar 15, 2009)

i am   on of the few female furs... i  wouldnt  want to walk around ny in a tail i would get muged and assalted


----------



## RailRide (Mar 15, 2009)

TamaraRose said:


> i am   on of the few female furs... i  wouldnt  want to walk around ny in a tail i would get muged and assalted



Probably not...New Yorkers, especially in midtown Manhattan tend not to bat an eye at visual weirdness like that. In a small Midwest town, I could see someone being run out of town for lacing their sneakers different (exaggeration, but not by much going by some posts)

---PCJ


----------

